# Five weeks old today



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

We are five weeks old today so Mummy bought us a pressie!!










We have had so much fun 










Toby was the first to make it to the summit!










But Talula was the best behaved…










Now we are really worn out and having a snooze …it’s a hard life being five weeks old


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

toooooooooo cute! Can I come catnap one??


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww they are soooo adorable around that age! I love that new little teepee house, I can see my cats having lots of fun with that ball on a string


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Awhhhhh!







They are soooo cute. Me want one!!


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

They're sooooo adorable!! 

What utter bliss it must be to watch them muck about.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I Love kittens at this age - that's when they start to get so cute it's ridiculous. I love that napping picture, they're sooo fuzzy!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

I love Bengal kittens, they're adorable.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

lovely kitties, markings are adorable


----------



## quirkee (Jul 8, 2005)

oh...how gorgeous they are!!!!!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow...they are very pretty kittens  

Can I have one?


----------



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

I have Bengals too  
(If you'd like to see mine, they are all in an album under "fancidots")

The babies are just the sweetest creatures, and so BUSY, too!

I had to laugh while looking at your babies exploring their new tepee.
Willow is beautiful and I know you're proud of what a good mommy she is being. The kittens look chubby, happy and well taken care of...

Thanks for sharing such a sweet and entertaining moment in their lives with us 

LaVon
"fancidots"


----------



## NutKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice to see that there are other bengal owners here.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for all the lovely comments - they are particularly scrumptious aren't they! Finding it soo hard to think about parting with any of them though - I was just saying in another thread earlier that someone phoned the other day to enquire about them and I was like - kittens? hmm kittens you say? Sorry there are no kittens here lol

ps none of you lot can have any either 



fancidots your bengals are marvelous - fantastic features and markings - gosh I love them all  Willow does that sitting on top of the door too!


----------

